# Uk Police Officer needing information



## Lulu Bell (Jul 15, 2008)

Please could anyone supply me with the details of any Canadian Police force/dept that will consider UK transferees without them having to be residents first. I have two small children to provide for I need to transfer rather than move and re-apply.

Thank you Lucy


----------

